# Problem connecting - anyway to fix?



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

On a trip and using then stream in my hotel room... It was really working pretty well. Watched a whole show and the quality was great! Very usable...

Started watching the new Fast and Loud, watched for a little while and the picture froze.

Now I get a dialog telling me that there is a problem connecting to the stream device.

Asks me if I want to fix - of course that can't be done away from the network.

Does this mean I am done for the week? I know it's new, but I really hope TiVo improves the error handling on the OOH streaming. Kind of a waste that's the system is now bricked and it only Monday of a full week trip!

EDIT: I wonder if this is just a lost connection and the IOS app cannot see it at the moment. Given time, it will reappear and work properly.

I will keep coming back to test.


----------



## untfan (Jul 11, 2005)

Can you see the TiVo(s) on your network (i.e. browse my shows, etc.). 

Have you tried disconnecting from the WiFi and then reconnecting - I have had similar problems with various IOS releases, and the WiFi disconnect/reconnect seemed to solve a lot of my issues. The severity has improved with the various IOS releases.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, I can see the TiVo's and switch between them. I have disconnected from the hotel wifi to my LTE connection and I get the same error downloading.

Rebooted the iPad to see if that would help - no joy!

The app sees the TiVo's and all functionality works - initiate a recording, delete a recording, set up a season pass...

Just the handshake to the stream is broken.

Tried again this morning and have the same outcome.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

New app update today... Still doesn't work, but I suspect I am going to have to be back on my home network to re-pair the stream.

A bust for this week, but I am hopeful they have identified some of the instability issues.

When it worked - it worked great!


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

bradleys said:


> New app update today... Still doesn't work, but I suspect I am going to have to be back on my home network to re-pair the stream.


I re-paired from WiFi at work.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

MikePA1 said:


> I re-paired from WiFi at work.


Not sure how you did that. Says it has to be on the same network to pair...


----------

